# Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $314.95 Shipped*

*All Items Include Free Ground Shipping in the lower 48 states*

*Clutch Masters VW Corrado,Jetta,GTI,Passat 02A, 02J FX100-400 from 379.95 to $459.95 see optiong for your kit*


*FX100 - Heavy duty pressure plate. Sprung hub steel-backed organic lined disc.*
  

*FX250- Heavy duty pressure plate. Sprung hub dual friction Organic/Fiber Tough disc.*



*FX300- Heavy duty pressure plate. Sprung hub segmented Kevlar disc.*



*FX350- Heavy duty pressure plate. Sprung hub Fiber Friction lined disc.*



*FX400- Heavy duty pressure plate. 6-puck ceramic sprung disc.*


*FX400- Heavy duty pressure plate. Lined ceramic sprung disc.*






*5 Speed 02J/ 02A Fits Golf Jetta Non Quattro TT *
------Full Clutch Kits contain clutch disc, pressure plate, flyweel, flywheel and pressure plate bolts,Release bearing and alignment tool----

*1.8T Clutch Kits Starting @ $324.95* (228MM Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit *14 pound Cast *Steel Flywheel W/ Starter ring gear Includes 6 flywheel and pressure plate bolts, Alignment tool as shown)









1.8T 1.9 TDI 2.0 Single Mass Clutch W/ Cast Steel 14 LB Flywheel $349.95

1.8T 1.9 TDI 2.0 Single Mass Clutch W/16 LB Cast Steel Flywheel $349.95

1.8T 1.9 TDI 2.0 Single Mass Clutch W/ Cast Steel 22 LB Flywheel $349.95

*1.8T Clutch Kits $484.95* (228MM Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit, *11.75 pound Steel Billet Flywheel* W/ Starter ring gear Includes 6 flywheel and pressure plate bolts, Alignment tool as shown)








1.8T Single Mass Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel

*1.8T Stage 1+ Clutch Kit W/ Flywheel $425* ( Includes 228MM Sachs Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, ESS 14 lb Flywheel, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 300 TQ at flywheel.








1.8T Single Mass Clutch W/ ESS Cast Steel Flywheel




*1.8T Stage 3 Clutch Kit W/ Cast Steel Flywheel $554.95* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, ESS 14 lb Cast Steel Flywheel, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 445 TQ at flywheel.








1.8T Stage 3 Clutch W/ Cast Steel Flywheel


*5 Speed*-----Clutch Kits without flywheel contain clutch disc, pressure plates, pressure plate bolts, and alignment tool----


*1.8T Stage 3 Clutch Kit $499.99* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 445 TQ at flywheel.








1.8T Stage 3 Clutch Kit


*02J/02A Single Mass Flywheels*

*Eurospec Sport Lightweight Flywheel* Single Mass Cast Steel Flywheel. 14 pounds with starter ring gear








1.8T Eurospec Sport Single Mass Cast Flywheel $174.95 shipped


*Autotech Lightweight Flywheel* Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel. 11.75 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts.








1.8T Autotech Steel Billet Flywheel $310 shipped

-------------Flywheel Install Kits contain Crankshaft Seal with Tool, Main Shaft Seal, Throwout Bearing Guide Tube---------------

*1.8T Flywheel Install Kit W/ Flywheel and Clutch disc bolts*(FITS MK4 1.8T 5 SPEED ONLY








1.8T FLYWHEEL INSTALL KIT

*1.8T Flywheel Install Kit*(FITS MK4 1.8T MK1 TT SEE DESCRIPTION) 5 SPEED ONLY








1.8T FLYWHEEL INSTALL KIT

Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypal without registration.

California residents will be charged 7.75 % sales tax.

http://www.FourSeasonTuning.com
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site.Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842
Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*

Thanks for looking.
James

AKA wld101turkey


----------



## vr6legion (Nov 13, 2007)

any deals on a kit for B5's? im guessing theis are all for the GTI's and jetta's


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr6legion)*

-----*02M Clutch Kits 6 Speed Fits 337-20th-GLI-Quattro TT *-----

*-----6 Speed 02M Kits W/Steel Single Mass Flywheels-----* 

*$544.99 FX100 Heavy duty pressure plate. Steel-backed organic lined disc. Dampened disc*


*$599.99 FX250 Heavy duty pressure plate. dual friction Organic/Fiber Tough disc. Dampened disc*


*$699.99 FX300 Heavy duty pressure plate. segmented Kevlar disc. Dampened disc*


*$699.99 FX350 Heavy duty pressure plate. Fiber Friction lined disc. Dampened disc*


*$649.99 FX400 Heavy duty pressure plate. 6-puck ceramic. Dampened disc*



*$654.95 Stage 1 OEM LUK Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM LUK Pressure Plate, LUK Unsprung Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, LUK release bearing.








STAGE 1 KIT  


*$674.95 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 1 KIT  




*$934.95 Clutchnet Stage 3 CLUTCH KIT 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass steel billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet 6 puck Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








CLUTCHNET STAGE 3 KIT 

------Full Clutch Kits contain clutch disc, pressure plate, *Alloy Flyweels*, flywheel and pressure plate bolts,Release bearing and alignment tool----


*CLUTCHNET STAGE 2 W/ FLYWHEEL KIT $945.00 (FITS VW MK4 Golf Jetta 02-04 1.8T W/ 6SP, Audi TT MK1)* FST ALLOY L/W *9LB*,CLUTCHNET PRESSURE PLATE 29081R18 ORGANIC FULL FACE DISC W/STEEL BACKING 43507G19,0A5 141 671 RELEASE BEARING.RATED @ 375 TORQUE AT THE FLYWHEEL








CLUTCHNET STAGE 2 W/ FST FLYWHEEL

*CLUTCHNET STAGE 2+ W/ AST FLYWHEEL KIT $1025.00 (FITS VW MK4 Golf Jetta 02-04 1.8T W/ 6SP, Audi TT MK1)* AST ALLOY L/W *9LB*,CLUTCHNET PRESSURE PLATE 29081R18 KEVLAR FULL FACE DISC W/STEEL BACKING 43507G19,0A5 141 671 RELEASE BEARING.RATED @ 440 TORQUE AT THE FLYWHEEL








CLUTCHNET STAGE 2+ W/ FST FLYWHEEL

*CLUTCHNET STAGE 3 W/ FST FLYWHEEL KIT $955.00 (FITS VW MK4 Golf Jetta 02-04 1.8T W/ 6SP, Audi TT MK1)* FST *9LB* L/W FLYWHEEL 29081FG17,CLUTCHNET PRESSURE PLATE 29081R18 6 PUCK SPRUNG HUB CLUTCH DISC 43707CR21,0A5141671 RELEASE BEARING. THIS KIT IS RATED @500 TORQUE AT THE FLYWHEEL.








CLUTCHNET STAGE 3 W/ FST FLYWHEEL 

*6 Speed*----Clutch Kits without flywheel contain clutch disc, pressure plate,release bearing, and alignment tool----

*$589.99Clutchnet Stage 2 Kit* 240MM FULL FACE Clutch disc and modified pressure plate ,Alignment tool & OE release bearing.








Clutchnet 02M Stage 2 kit 

*$589.99 Clutchnet Stage 3 Kit* 240MM 6 PUCK Clutch disc and modified presssure plate ,Alignment tool & OE release bearing.








Clutchnet 02M Stage 3 kit  









02M FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel 16.5 pounds 









02M FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel 20 pounds 

*FST Alloy Flywheel* Single Mass Alloy Flywheel. 9 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts.








1.8T FST Alloy L/W Flywheel

*Autotech Lightweight Flywheel* Single Mass Alloy Flywheel. 9 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts.








1.8T Autotech Alloy L/W Flywheel

*RELEASE BEARING 02M 02Q FITS VW AND AUDI 6 SPEED TRANSVERSE MOUNT FWD AND QUATTRO* 








RELEASE BEARING 02M 02Q


----------



## vr6legion (Nov 13, 2007)

5 non quatro


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr6legion)*

*Updated Pricing on B5 B6 1.8T 240mm Clutch kits and Steel Billet Flywheels.*( FITS 1.8T 5 SPEED FWD & QUATTRO) AUDI A4 (B5/B6) PASSAT 98-2005 (Does not fit Golf Jetta or TT)


*$799.95 Clutchmasters FX100 Clutch Kit W/ FST Steel Billet Flywheel (20 pound)* Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.








FX100 kit*

*

*$874.95 Clutchmasters FX350 Clutch Kit W/ FST Steel Billet Flywheel (20 pound)* Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Kevlar/Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.








FX350 kit*

*

More kits coming soon.

*Flywheel*

*FST Steel Billet Flywheel $349.95* Single Mass steel billet Flywheel. 20 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts.








 FST STEEL BILLET 1.8T L/W Flywheel




*Kits W/O flywheel*

*$449.95 Clutchmasters FX100 Clutch Kit* Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.








FX100 kit*

*

*$525 Clutchmasters FX350 Clutch Kit* Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Kevlar/Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.








FX350 kit*

*

*$525 Clutchmasters FX400 6 Puck Clutch Kit* Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Ceramic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.








FX400 kit*

*

*$525 Clutchmasters FX400 8 Puck Clutch Kit* Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Ceramic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.








FX400 kit*

*


----------



## vr6legion (Nov 13, 2007)

performance. like a stage 2 southbend type


----------



## dcEuro (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (vr6legion)*

ill be ordering my stg2 very soon(once i figure out how much power im putting down exactly) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .



_Modified by dcEuro at 11:41 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr6legion)*

*SOUTH BEND CLUTCHES/ DXD 228MM ( FITS 1.8T 5 SPEED FWD & QUATTRO) AUDI A4 (B5/B6) PASSAT 98-2005 (Does not fit Golf Jetta or TT)*

*$395 SBC Stage 1 Kit (AKA DXD Stage 2 Daily)* 228MM Organic Sprung hub Clutch disc, modified Sachs pressure plate & OE release bearing. Rated @ 280 Torque.








SBC DXD Stage 2 daily

*$475 SBC Stage 3 OFE (AKA DXD Stage 2 ENDURANCE) Kit* 228MM OFE stage 3 Clutch disc, modified Sachs pressure plate & OE release bearing. Rated @ 325 Torque.








SBC DXD Stage 2 ENDURANCE



*$685 SBC DXD Stage 3 Daily* 228MM Organic Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing. Rated @ 395 Torque.








SBCStage 3 Daily kit 

*$725 SBC/DXD Stage 3 Endurance Kit * 228MM Kevlar Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 425 Torque.








 SBC/DXD Stage 3 Endurance Kit

*$725 SBC/DXD Stage 3 OFE Endurance Kit(aka old Stage 4 OFE)* 228MM OFE Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 440 Torque.








 SBC/DXD Stage 3 OFE Endurance Kit

*$749.95 SBC/DXD Stage 5 FE Endurance * 228MM FE Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 576 Torque.








 SBC/DXD Stage 5 FE KitSteel Billet Flywheels

*FST* Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel. 17 pounds with starter ring gear








1.8T Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel $375 shipped



*SBC/DXD* Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel. 20 pounds with starter ring gear








1.8T Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel $395 shipped

ALLOY FLYWHEEL

*FST* Single Mass W/ replaceable steel friction surface. 12 pounds with starter ring gear








1.8T Alloy Single Mass Flywheel $399.99 shipped


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

will these work for 6 speed cars or just 5 speed?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*

The kits listed are for 5 speeds. 6 speed ones are on the site.


----------



## VR6speed (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Can I use a VW single mass flywheel/ VR6 clutch combo on an '01 A4 B5 1.8T Manual Quattro...?
Thanx - Eric


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (VR6speed)*

No, but there are some solid mass flywheels that use a modified pressure plate. Please contact us as these kits are not on the site yet.
Here are a few options.
Clutchnet Kevlar clutch disc with sprung hub
Clutchnet Yellow Or Red Modified pressure plate
Clutchnet L/W 11 pound Alloy Flywheel ( with replaceable friction plate)
Sachs Release bearing
$870 Shipped Ground
Or a Spec Stage 2 W/ their 16 pound steel billet flywheel $815 shipped.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Bump for a GREAT company to deal with. Thanks for all the parts help last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Eddie - ForceFed Engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PianomanGTI (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

got one for a 2003 6 speed? price?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (PianomanGTI)*

Stock or Performance kit?


----------



## PianomanGTI (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

performance, the VR6 sachs pressure plate and 14ib flywheel


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (PianomanGTI)*

What stage from the kits above?


----------



## PianomanGTI (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I need a kit that can handle 300WHP and will last... I've got a spec stage II in the car right now but ive felt it slip a few times, hoping its not on its way out but I've seen the VR6 sachs kits since and like them so was curious incase mine goes out in the near future...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (PianomanGTI)*

The dish and offset of the 5 speed and 6 speeds flywheels are different and do not interchange.
The only mfg that uses a VR6 pressure plate for A 6 speed 02M application is Eurospec Sport. The kit uses a 228MM 11 pound custom cast steel flywheel and a modified (for extra clamping force) VR6 pressure plate . It uses a stock Sachs 228mm full face disc w/ 23 spline center as opposed to the 28 spline for the 5 speed cars. We have had Clutchnet make us other discs for this application that would be stronger than the OE disc supplied in the ESS kit. I will list the kit and a few disc options here and more 02M kits in the first post. 
*1.8T 02M 6 speed $720 ESS kit* 








1.8T 6 Speed kit. 
*Clutchnet Full Face Disc $155*








Clutchnet Full Face Disc for use W/ above ESS kit
*Clutchnet 6 Puck Disc $167*








Clutchnet 6 Puck Disc for use W/ above ESS kit


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

clutchnet clutches = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (reflected)*

IM sent.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*

Replied


----------



## landscout150 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Recently was in a bind with needing a clutch for my 01 1.8T 5spd and FourSeasonTuning really helped out with overnite shipping! Great price on the 1.8T clutch kit VR6 upgrade too.
Thanks James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (landscout150)*

Your welcome.


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

what would be a good street application? I'm thinking my clutch will be out in another 30k or so, is the lightweight fly wheel going to affect the longevity of the engine? Only mods done currently are intake and turbo-back. ( Then TIP, Chip, ungraded inter-cooler AND suspension and brakes are coming later)


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

whats the stock flywheel weight? 22 lbs?


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

and last question is could use the stage 2 before some of the mods are done?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdubN228)*

Stage 1 or 1+ would also work for most chipped cars w/o larger turbo upgrade. The 12.5-14 pound flywheels have been used for quite some time with no issues.
The stock flywheels range from 22-25 pounds depending on the diameter.
Yes stage 2 could work before and after mods.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Clutchnet.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.99 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

looks like ECS tuning kits? what makes your stage 1 kit better then the ECS anything at all?


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

whats the major benefit of the 14lb flywheel. also. since its 7-8lbs lighter does that make it LESS durable? or more unstable?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.99 Shipped (stevec1.8t)*

The Sale price mainly ( first to offer it for less than $325, when MSRP is $425) as the kits use the same Sachs pressure plate, Sachs Disc and Sachs release bearing. Our kits also include new OE flywheel and pressure plate bolts along with a plastic alignment tool ( it does not need to be metal as they don't wear out that easy). 
These kits are almost Identical to the OEM Corrado G60 setup ( the only difference is the weight of current flywheel, IIRC the G60 flywheel were 17.75 pounds). The 228MM single mass design has been proven very durable over the years. Used on all Corrados, Passat's B3-B4 , all MK3 MK4 12V VR6 ( the only difference when used on a VR6 are the amount of holes in the flywheel). 
Many users have chosen to lighten their existing flywheel or purchased lighter ones. The 14 pound flywheel still offers stock like Driveability. Another plus side is that the single mass flywheel can be easily resurfaced and reused with a 12V VR6 clutch kit when replacement is needed ( 5 speed users only).


----------



## Jahvor (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I purchased 
1.8T Clutch Kits $324.95 (228MM Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit 14 pound Cast Steel Flywheel W/ Starter ring gear Includes 6 flywheel and pressure plate bolts, Alignment tool as shown)
1.8T Single Mass Clutch W/ Cast Steel Flywheel
Any my mechanic is saying there is size difference that is making him question if it will fit into my 1.8T 2002.....he's comparing it to the current stock clutch that he's replacing...
Should I be nervous or is there any sort of detail that I can relay to him? 
Thanks,


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (Jahvor)*

The clutch kit / flywheel is larger, no problem they fit. Make sure the clutch disc spring pack is facing toward the gearbox side as stated on the disc.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

thank god my mechanic is from germany LOL.. he just knows this stuff


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I am in need of a clutch SOON so I am looking at the S3 kit. My friend with a VRT is running this with the 14lb fw and loves it. I am running a K04-022, FMIC, 3"tb... ect for what its worth.
For the extra $124 is the 10lb flywheel a major improvement over the 14? Also isnt the 10lb weight without the ring gear? whats the actual weights of both flywheels with the starter gear installed?
Most of my driving is highway to work, and beating on it in the streets and strip. I can deal with the 10lb FW chatter I guess


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (kkkustom)*

Is your car a 5 sp or a 6 sp?
The 10 pound is a steel billet flywheel that is weighed w/o the starter ring gear on, so with ring gear attached it weighs 12.5. The 14 pound flywheel (are weighed w/ the ring gear on) is a cast part and cost less than a billet part. The steel billet flywheel with take more of a beating.


----------



## PianomanGTI (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I have a 6 speed 20th, it will have 250-260Whp and i need a clutch to handle it... I have a spec stage II in the car but its already failing. What disc and pressure plate should i buy that will handle the power and LAST! will they work with the spec single mass flywheel i have in the car?
Thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (PianomanGTI)*

Im sent.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (bgoodie)*

Sachs makes a stock replacement clutch ( it should not buck or chatter with a stock weight flywheel) AKA Stage 1. What flywheel are you using?


----------



## NomoreSHO (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

will any of these bit a B5 A4 Quattro? Something that can handle launches and 320 chp


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (NomoreSHO)*

Spec Stage 2 W/ their 16 pound steel billet flywheel $815 shipped. The stage 2 is rated at 330 TQ.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

umm, i don't see Sachs power clutch here?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Did you want one?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

yes and do you ship to Europe/Sweden? How much power would Sachs power clutch be able to hold?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Yes we ship internationally.
Is your car a 5 or 6 speed?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

It's 5-speed.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

$490 plus actual freight. These handle 20% more than a standard Sachs VR6 clutch kit.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

and how much will standard vr6 clutch handle? Thats not really sale price is it...mjmautohaus lists that clutch for $459.95 reg. price :/


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

IM sent with some questions.
Richard


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ries188)*

IM sent.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

mescaline
Sachs does not release their figures on the standard VR6 kit,they handle 225-275 on a daily basis in the 1.8T or F/I VR6 cars. 
I did not check their price but we can help you if you plan to order.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

what if i have a 6 speed and i wanna keep my stock flywheel but run a strong disc than stock, with my stock p plate. what disc do u offer that i can run with my stock flywheel and p-plate.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Full face or 6 puck?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

i guess full face. not to interested in 6 puck. but i would like it to hold 300 or more whp if u have somthing like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I can check on monday for you. And see if they can make the full face version, its been done on the six puck as shown below.
Here is a S4 one for example http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=473


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

yea i remember a guy had the 6 puck on his gli but it was the un sprung 6 puck on his stock gli p-plate and flywheel. He said it held up great but i think that might be a lil to much for the sock stuff, plus un sprung and all. I would like to try the full face. Because i drive the car eveyday and i only go to the track once in a while and i dont even launch that hard. The most ill ever do in a 4k launch.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (Blu--Pearl)*

Sorry,Clutchnet has not made this type yet.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

but that 6 puck above will work correct. with stock setup flywheel and p-plate.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (Blu--Pearl)*

That was made for a B5 S4. Contact me if you want the unsprung 6 puck.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Got anything for the 1.8T Quattro guys??


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (nrowensby2)*

Yes, here are a few clutchnet kits.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=557








http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=558


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

hmm what kind of kit do you recommend for around 400 tq 
6 spd quattro


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=568








or
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=567


----------



## djblackout (Aug 31, 2008)

im a noob to VW's but what clutch kit would work good for daily driving a 2000 passat 1.8t with an APR chip and a full exhaust


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (djblackout)*

No problem








There are two options without going into a lightweight alloy Flywheel,both will take a chip and exhaust modifications.Here are the following links.
First option being a more stock replacement kit...
228MM Clutch Kit W/ Single Mass Flywheel ( Fits 97-04 Audi A4 1.8T,98-05 Passat 1.8T)








http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=585
$499.95
second option is with sport pressure plate..
228MM EUROSPEC SPORT Clutch Kit W/ Single Mass Flywheel ( Fits 97-04 Audi A4 1.8T,98-05 Passat 1.8T)








http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=586
$785.00


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (djblackout)*

pm sent


----------



## aknightwhosezni (Mar 26, 2008)

4season is awesome. I bought the vr6 clutch kit to put on my 03 1.8 gti. cheap prices, everything worked perfectly. my pilot bearing was missing from the kit but these guys bent over backwards to get one overnighted via ups and delivered on a Saturday (which I didn't think was possible). Great service, and will do what it takes to make you happy. I will be getting a suspension kit from them soon.


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (aknightwhosezni)*

FourSeasons is the Shizzle.....


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (dirty2003)*

hi i need to solve a litele problem in mi cupra (o2m 6 spd) 
power is arround 300 cranck 
i have the stage 3 spec clutch 6 puck solid disc kit and the aluminum flyweel works well and holds de power great but it shaters like hell 
option 1 .- change to stok flyweel and forget about noise, but will i lose accelaration cos the extra weigth ??? is a big diference there?

option 2.- instal a 4 puck sprug clutch disk from clutch net instead of the solid one from spec, but it fits rigt with the spec flywell????
any of this 2 options solve my problem rigth??








tanks there fore the advice


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (golfa89)*

The sprung hub will help, but the puck type will still be more harsh than a full face type.


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

maybe i say it wrong the noise i am talking about is the one on idle with air conditioner on (i gues solid hub with out dual mas flyweel)
the one it makes some times wen i let out the clutch is from the friction surface it does not bader me
the big doubt is the clutch net 4 puck spung center disc is compatible with the spec aluminum flyweel???








if so i will try to get one from you so i dont loose the ligth wight advantage








is a big diference talking about performance (stock dual mas vs aluminum)?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (golfa89)*

Both the steel and alloy flywheels are much lighter than the DM type and have no other internal moving parts (that are prone to failure). Is your car a 5 or 6 speed? Many of the 228MM clutch discs are interchangeable.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

How do these perform comapared to a southbend setup?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

PM'ed


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Replied


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

What would u recommend for a k0402x upgraded car?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Mike.Mike.)*

5 or 6 speed?.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Added Two more complete new 6 speed kits. 
-----*02M Clutch Kits 6 Speed Fits 337-20th-GLI-Quattro TT *-----
------Full Clutch Kits contain clutch disc, pressure plate, *Steel Billet Flyweels*, flywheel and pressure plate bolts,Release bearing and alignment tool----
*$639.95 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 1 KIT 

*$699.95 Stage 1+ CLUTCH KIT with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE LUK Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Sprung Hub Full face Organic Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 1+ KIT 



_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 9:35 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (stevec1.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for clutchnet


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (03redgti)*

Sorry for such late post..5 speed k0402x..Prob around around 250whp but im going to push for a bit more


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (Mike.Mike.)*

Stage 1 $325
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=595
The next step is a stage 1+ upgraded disc. $425
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=321
Stage 2 Upgraded disc and 2X Clutchnet pressure plate $589.95
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=322
Call to order and will upgrade to steel billet flywheel from the cast ones (stage1+ and stage 2) while supplies last.


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

sorry is a 6 speed leon cupra 2003 jeje same as gli an 337# (240mm)
with aluminum spec flyweel.
is it compatible with your 4 puck sprung center disk????









_Modified by golfa89 at 5:49 PM 11-27-2008_


_Modified by golfa89 at 5:53 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (golfa89)*

If the Spec flywheel would work with a stock disc then it should work with the 4 puck sprung hub.


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

yes it can work with a stock type of disck 240mm 
are you sure it does? 
it could be intresting to actualy put the parts togeder cos is diferent in the center to the one from clutch net the center is not flat.
is like convex like a dome in the center and uses 1.8t triple square type of bolts i am afreit it may rub with the sprung center i live in mexico so i dont have acces to the parts and buy and not use is not the best investment you now.
help me to make shure so i cand buy one


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (golfa89)*

The thickest side faces the pressure plate side not the flywheel side.
If your flywheel has a dished area where the flywheel bolts sit then the springs or cover from the disc will not hit the flywheel bolts.
http://fourseasontuning.com/pa...F.jpg


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

How about a clutch kit for my front track b5 a4 1.8t stock setup thanks.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (slow85golf)*

*1.8T Clutch Kit $499.95* 228MM Clutch Kit *Stock weight Single mass Cast flywheel *








1.8T Single Mass Clutch W/ Cast Steel Flywheel


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 7:17 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

What kinda abuse will the stage 1+ kit take for the 02m trans.
$699.95 Stage 1+ CLUTCH KIT with 16.5lb flywheel FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE LUK Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Sprung Hub Full face Organic Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.
and how long are the prices and free shipping good for?


_Modified by T-Boy at 6:14 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Im sent


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Order placed.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Got it in, looks like i'll be having fun this weekend.....thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped (T-Boy)*

Your welcome.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Installed, but I do have a question.
My engagement point is really high up in the pedal travel, is this normal?
I've had a few different setups throughout the years, and this kit is the first one to engage and disengage that high up in the pedal...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped (T-Boy)*

Im sent with questions.
Your kit had a OEM pressure plate and a flywheel made with a stock step height.


----------



## edlark (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (vr6legion)*

will pm very soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Four Season Tuning = the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Good deals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by New2theGame at 10:03 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

does the stg II pressure plate require a stronger shift fork ?
O2J


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Not required, but a good idea.


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I'm swapping in a 02M from a gli into my 03 GTI 1.8T. Would the stage one be the best bet? I don't have 320 ft/lbs, so I don't think I would need the stage one +. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (thegoose)*

I would still do the 1+. The sprung hub's six springs lessen shock of engagement.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Big thanks to the guys @ FourSeasonTuning
Got my stage1 clutch with the 16.5 flywheel for my gli and man i must say car feel 100 times better. Yea i know its just a stock clutch but with this flywheel man does it feel tons better. And what a good product , for all u 337, 20th and gli guys if u worried about chatter the only time i hear anything is in 1 and 2nd gear under 3000 rmp and it anit even that loud if yur have the music on and windows open u still wont hear it and the best for me is at idel u dont hear the tranny at all. love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## partyboi (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I am thinking about getting the stage 3 kit for a stock 20th. Do you recommend anything else?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (partyboi)*

Inspect rear main seal and Input shaft seal. Brake fluid flush, possible trans mount.
Also think about a stage 2, the six puck style is more harsh than the full face disc.








CLUTCHNET STAGE 2 KIT


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (Da_Mount)*

which kits will work on a audi tt quattro?


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Do the kits come with the slave cylinder?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (SACGNS)*

Yes, bottom middle of photo.


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

ok thanks ill be picking up a stage 2 or 3 from you very soon


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (SACGNS)*

there a difference in pedal feel?


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (SACGNS)*

I'm currently running a GT28rs, however i'll like upgrade to a GT3071 in a few years... what stage clutch do you recommend?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (munky18t)*









CLUTCHNET STAGE 2 KIT


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I should be getting my Stage 1 soon! Shipping to Canada was pretty quick, it's already through customs







. I'll post pics of the dead stocker and the new one once I get it in!


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (tainted_demon)*

Finally got around to doing my clutch this weekend, so here are a few pictures of the mayhem!

First pic is the setup my friend and I were running, engine crane and straps for removal. 
In the second pic you can see how toast my flywheel was! The pressure plate was just as bad and the clutch disc was starting to crack in several places. 
Third and fourth are of the new flywheel and clutch / pressure plate installed. 
So far I'm about 16 hours in, yes it's a big PITA to do it but it's fun and a good learning experience. 
Thanks to FourSeason's for the product and good customer support. Will buy from again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

14lbs light weight fly wheel is awesome, i just installed sachs and i barely touch 1psi and the turbo spools and doesn't bog under low rpm and the drone from the exhaust is gone nearly 60%!
driving 60 to 70 that is
I highly recommend sachs!!! any questions shoot me a PM for the experience.
1 downside, my AAmco mechanic said, i can't accelerate or punch the gas until after 3,000 miles!!!! I have to go all summer without zoom zoom!
sigh... so next oil change for me.
1 more thing, get the kit, my stock flywheel was messed up and loose real bad. do not buy the clutch alone. get the kit!
you will thank yourself for being smart!


----------



## 53 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (partyboi)*


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_14lbs light weight fly wheel is awesome, i just installed sachs and i barely touch 1psi and the turbo spools and doesn't bog under low rpm and the drone from the exhaust is gone nearly 60%!
driving 60 to 70 that is
I highly recommend sachs!!! any questions shoot me a PM for the experience.
1 downside, my AAmco mechanic said, i can't accelerate or punch the gas until after 3,000 miles!!!! I have to go all summer without zoom zoom!
sigh... so next oil change for me.
1 more thing, get the kit, my stock flywheel was messed up and loose real bad. do not buy the clutch alone. get the kit!
you will thank yourself for being smart!

This is the email I sent to Sachs regarding break in periods of their clutch:

_Quote »_Hello,
I'm wondering what the recommended break in period for your clutch system would be. It's a "Stage 1" 228MM Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit for a 2003 VW GTI 1.8T 5 speed.
Thanks,
-Colin

RE:
Hello Colin, 
Thanks for your inquiry and kindly excuse the delayed answer! The typically breakin period is about 300+ km.
If you´ve any other questions, don´t hesitate to contact me.
Best regards from Hamburg/Germany,

Magdalena Skawianczyk
Sales

TTNET - Sachs Performance Parts
Elbring 45 -- 21217 Seevetal
Tel: +49-(0)40 3999 2118
Fax: +49-(0)40 3999 2119

http://www.sachsperformance.com 

I've got about 600km on my clutch so far and it seems to be pulling good, although I'm still a bit hesitant about driving it WOT for a few more 100km or so.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

Most clutches kits should be driven easy for the first 500 miles. Sounds like aamco pulled an answer out of his A S S.


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (thegoose)*

Got the 02m swap done. Everything in the stage one+ kit worked great. Little bit of noise with the light weight single mass flywheel, but not bad, can't even hear it with the radio on. I'd buy it again. Prompt shipping. They didn't have pressure plate in stock, and James had it drop shipped to me from his supplier. Seems like great customer service to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $309.95 Shipped (thegoose)*

Thanks for the order and the bump.


----------



## ilchanus (Mar 5, 2009)

passat 2000 1.8t 310 torque 290 hp, whats ur advice for a clutch kit (every day driving car)


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ilchanus)*

Here is a South Bend rated to 330 torque OFE Stage 3 $450. Full face sprung hub for use with single mass flywheel ( can also be made with a unsprung hub for use with a stock dual mass flywheel).








http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=663
Steel Billet Flywheel In 17 pounds $395 or 20 pounds for $399








http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=680
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=666


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $319.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM's replied


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

Foureason can you recommend me a clutch kit and f/w package for gt3076r running circa 420 awhp


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (yumann)*

how much torque ? Also just to confirm you have a 6 speed 02M.


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

No more that 400 ft/lbs yeah o2m.
Also whats the difference between the fst and autotech flwheel?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (yumann)*

stage 2 rated @ 375 TQ
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=567
stage 2X w/ Kevlar disc rated @ 425 TQ
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=684
As for the Flywheel its color, same material.


----------



## yumann (Nov 15, 2004)

What is the difference between the second you recommended and http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=470?
Also curious about drivability between kevlar and the 6 puck.
Furthermore the real difference between a 9lbs and 16.5lbs flywheel?
Cheers


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (yumann)*

The six puck with be more harsh and has a higher TQ rating.
The 9 pound alloy flywheels tend to make more noise at Idle than the heavier steel versions. Anytime you go from a dual mass to single mass flywheel there will be some type of clatter noise ( it varies from car to car) mostly heard at idle with clutch pedal out.
The heavier steel version seems to be preferred for overall strength and daily driving. These are removing at least 10 pounds form OE and the alloy ones are removing at least 17.5 pounds.


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

A heavier flywheel will result in better driveability whereas a lighter flywheel will produce a better throttle response. I like my 14 lb flywheel but it's not as nice as the dual mass 22lb (ish) stock flywheel for city driving.
If you're looking to make the car for track, or a highly tuned street machine the 7lb flywheel will be excellent. Otherwise the 14lb one won't let you down in both driveability and response.
My Stage 1 Sach is still driving amazingly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (tainted_demon)*

The 5 speed non 4motion flywheels are lighter than the 02M 5 & 6 speed versions. A 14 pound version has be very popular kit for daily driven fwd 5 speeds.


----------



## shook1db (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

How much more acceleration should you expect to see from a lightweight flywheel. Coming off a 22 lb flywheel going to a 14 lb flywheel what kind of gains should I expect?? Throttle response should increase which would therefore increase the torque because the turbo would spool faster and your losing all that rotational mass correct?? 


_Modified by shook1db at 3:33 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (shook1db)*

Quicker revs yes, never seen a dyno run showing the stock FW and then a LW 14 FW as the only modification made. The 14 pound flywheel is a good all around choice for performance and daily driving (02A/02J).


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Sent PM


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Bump Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif James


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $314.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

How long is the 1.8t kit on sale for?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $314.95 Shipped (03GTIREVO2)*

Until the MFG'S raise their price.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

im'd


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (derekb727)*

Replied


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just ordered mine bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (bbeach)*

Thank you


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

do you have the vr6 clutch kits in stock and ready to ship?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

Yes, Thanks for the order.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I received the clutch kit today everything looks great!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks James!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_The clutch kit / flywheel is larger, no problem they fit. Make sure the clutch disc spring pack is facing toward the gearbox side as stated on the disc.

i got to compare the size difference yesterday while i was at the shop. the sachs kit feels great in my car. WAY better than the stock clutch as far as holding power and it actually feels a lot softer than my stocker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (Big_Tom)*

The 228MM kit has been used from 1988-2002. For example the Corrado G60 & VR6, MK3 VR6 Golf Jetta & TDI, 90-97 Passat, MK4 Golf Jetta 12V VR6. A Single Mass Flywheel, Sprung hub clutch disc, and 228MM pressure plate (same pressure plate in 4 & 6 cyl kits). One of the best OE kits made ( works with all 02A/02J) Converts The OE POS MK4 1.8T 225MM Dual Mass to a more simpler 228MM Longer Lasting Proven single mass system that was designed for the Corrado, MK3/MK4 12V VR6 and TDI ETC.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I called up ECS tuning to see why their prices for just the stage 3 kit with out the flywheel, so much more then what you are selling.
They ended up telling me that the kit you are selling will not work with the 14lb fly wheel that i have on my car, from ECS tuning.
is that actually true or are they just blowing smoke

Elvir


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $324.95 Shipped (Elvir2)*

100% Blowing smoke.
How is their 228MM flywheel different? 
If Their flywheel works with the OEM Sachs clutch kit, Then it will work any of our 228mm 02A/02J Clutchnet or Southbend/DXD Clutch kits.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

If I purchase this clutch and flywheel kit: "1.8T 1.9 TDI 2.0 Single Mass Clutch W/16 LB Cast Steel Flywheel $324.95" will I also need to purchase a 1.8T Flywheel installation kit too?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: judoGTI*

Only if you want to replace your Engine rear main seal and T/O guide tube with Trans seal.


----------



## herbisonic (May 23, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 2002 GTI with a 02J transmission. Would it be possible to purchase the 
1.8T Stage 3 Clutch kit (Clutchnet Red pressure plate) with a full face disc
like that shown for the Stage 2 Clutch kit and a 16 lb. or 22 lb. cast flywheel?

I would need the flywheel and pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool as well.
Thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: herbisonic*

Here it is with the Red 2X pressure plate and a 22 pound Flywheel (16LB FW are sold out at the moment).

http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=853


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

how much for the heaviest LW flywheel (non stock in other words) and clutch to hold up to about 300 hp? car is a '00 TT quattro 5sp.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

20 pound FW in steel billet. This kit can handle 300 TQ.

Here is the kit with a 16.5 pound one. You can call to order the same kit with a 20 LB FW at no extra charge.

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=685


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.FourSeasonTuning.com


 How much hp/tq is this setup rated for? 

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=679


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Any after waterfest deals? I couldn't find the clutch/flywheel setup I wanted at waterfest so I am looking to pick up a clutchnet from you as I have dealt with you before for my 5-speed jetta clutch. 

Great products here! 

Looking for a setup on my '02 Audi TT 225Q rated around 400 ft/lbs mainly used for street/track and minimum drag launching.


----------



## herbisonic (May 23, 2009)

Hi, 
What is the difference in pedal pressure between the Red 2X and the Yellow? 

Is it going to give the occasion driver (wife) fits? 

My question is regard to this kit. 
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=853 

Also when do you expect to receive the 16.5 lb flywheel? If it's too long a wait I'll just go 
with the 22 lb one. 

Thanks again


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: herbisonic*

Same pedal feel. The Full face disc will not give the occasion driver (wife) fits. 

Only the 14 or 22 pound Cast Steel flywheels are going to be available in this price range.


----------



## GTILOU337 (Jul 22, 2010)

*need some advice on clutch kit*

I have a 02 gti 337 6 speed and need a clutch kit with flywheel, i will be going to a bigger turbo soon so Ill need a clutch to work with that, i think the gt30 will be my choice


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: GTILOU337*

*$934.95 Clutchnet Stage 2 CLUTCH KIT 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass steel billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Full face Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing. 400 TQ








CLUTCHNET STAGE 2 KIT  

Also available with a 20 LB FW, call to order. Other disc choices are available like Kevlar also Fibre Carbon/Organic. Also a 6 puck. The organic disc will be the best choice for a daily.


----------



## GTILOU337 (Jul 22, 2010)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> *$894.99 Clutchnet Stage 2 CLUTCH KIT 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass steel billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Full face Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing. 400 TQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are u sure about the stage 2 cause all the research ive been doing only shows a stage 1 or 3 keep in mind that its a 337 that comes with a 6 speed


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: GTILOU337*

Positive this is for a 02M 6 speed. 

This is same Pressure plate used on the Stage 3 kit, just the disc is different. 


*$894.95 Clutchnet Stage 3 CLUTCH KIT 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass steel billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet 6 puck Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








CLUTCHNET STAGE 3 KIT 


Also here is a South Bend/DXD Stage 2 Daily 
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=736


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*More Kits Added*

SOUTH BEND CLUTCHES/ DXD ( FITS 1.8T 5 SPEED FWD & QUATTRO) AUDI A4 (B5/B6) PASSAT 98-2005 (Does not fit Golf Jetta or TT)


*$395 SBC Stage 1 Kit (AKA DXD Stage 2 Daily)* 228MM Organic Sprung hub Clutch disc, modified Sachs pressure plate & OE release bearing. Rated @ 280 Torque.








SBC DXD Stage 2 daily



*$475 SBC Stage 3 OFE (AKA DXD Stage 2 ENDURANCE) Kit* 228MM OFE stage 3 Clutch disc, modified Sachs pressure plate & OE release bearing. Rated @ 325 Torque.








SBC DXD Stage 2 ENDURANCE



*$685 SBC DXD Stage 3 Daily* 228MM Organic Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing. Rated @ 395 Torque.








SBC Stage 3 Daily kit 



*$725 SBC/DXD Stage 3 Endurance Kit (aka Stage 4 OFE)* 228MM Kevlar Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 425 Torque.








 SBC/DXD Stage 3 Endurance Kit



*$725 SBC/DXD Stage 3 OFE Endurance Kit* 228MM OFE Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 440 Torque.








 SBC/DXD Stage 3 OFE Endurance Kit


*$749.95 SBC/DXD Stage 5 FE Endurance * 228MM FE Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 576 Torque.








 SBC/DXD Stage 5 FE Kit

Steel Billet Flywheels


*FST* Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel. 17 pounds with starter ring gear








1.8T Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel $375 shipped



*SBC/DXD* Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel. 20 pounds with starter ring gear








1.8T Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel $395 shipped


ALLOY FLYWHEEL

*FST* Single Mass W/ replaceable steel friction surface. 12 pounds with starter ring gear








1.8T Alloy Single Mass Flywheel $399.99 shipped


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

hello , 
i have 2006 seat ibiza cupra 1.9TDI 6speed. i need a new clutch kit cuz mine is slipping  which kit do you suggest ? car made almost 210hp , 450nm

thank you


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: darzamat*

What is your gearbox code? 02M 02Q etc


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> What is your gearbox code? 02M 02Q etc


i really dont know what is my gearbox code  how am i gonna learn it ? but my engine code is BUK if it helps...:banghead:


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

thank you i am waiting for your response.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

what is the HP/ TQ of your engine?


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, What options do you have for a spec 3+ kit with lightweight flywheel for a 02M 6 speed box. Should run 400whp approx. 


cheers


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Gulfstream*

No Spec, However we have SouthBend/ DXD.

Here are a few kits linked below.

rated @ 400 Torque
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=736

rated @ 450 Torque
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=737

LW Steel Billet flywheel 16.5 pound
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=569

LW Steel Billet flywheel 20 pound
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=770


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

How is the noiselevel on these clutches? Daily driver. Thanks.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Gulfstream*

The 9 pound alloy flywheels tend to make more noise at Idle than the heavier steel versions. Anytime you go from a dual mass to single mass flywheel there will be some type of clatter/rattle noise ( it varies from car to car) mostly heard at idle with clutch pedal out.

A heavier steel version seems to be preferred for overall strength and daily driving. These are removing at least 6-10 pounds form OE and the alloy ones are removing at least 17.5 pounds.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> The 9 pound alloy flywheels tend to make more noise at Idle than the heavier steel versions. Anytime you go from a dual mass to single mass flywheel there will be some type of clatter/rattle noise ( it varies from car to car) mostly heard at idle with clutch pedal out.
> 
> A heavier steel version seems to be preferred for overall strength and daily driving. These are removing at least 6-10 pounds form OE and the alloy ones are removing at least 17.5 pounds.


17.5lbs is pretty much... As long as its not rattling while in gear. Thats whats important for me. And durability.. how many seasons do you expect the alu 9lbs to last? Say 10-15 trackdays under the belt. 

I need it to handle Nurburgring Nordschleife for a week racing per year at least a couple years...


Also free shipping sounds great.... to Sweden ? :laugh:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

The 20 pound Steel Billet version makes the least amount of noise and are stronger than the alloy ones.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=770

Because you are taking the car on the Ring consider a kit that uses a Sachs Sport pressure plate instead of a modified oem sachs one.

APR uses a similar kit in the their MK5 2.0T Race cars ( both the 1.8T and 2.0T use a 240MM pressure plate and a Steel Billet Flywheel). MK4 version liked below.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=861


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

wow.. you guys really come equipped, don't you. I'll definitely get my stuff here. Look for my IM in a while. Just need to rob some banks first....


----------



## castro13 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just ordered my clutch and flywheel kit. A+ in customer service. I had one quick question though. does the 499.95 B6 kit come with an alignment tool?


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.FourSeasonTuning.com


pm sent...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Replied


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

whats the clutch kit you have for 299.95shipped?
is it an oem clutch for 1.8t?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: sponcar*

No longer available at that price as the mfg's have raised the price since the thread was created.

Here is the Sachs kit for $319.95
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=716


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Black Friday Sale*

Steel Billet Flywheel Sale $60 off 240MM and $40.00 Off 228MM. Includes free ground in the lower 48. Phone orders only. offer Valid until 3:00 PST

714 997 5842


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Gulfstream said:


> How is the noiselevel on these clutches? Daily driver. Thanks.


If you're still wondering, or if anyone else wants to know. Here's a review of my overall experience.
First, FourSeasons is great to deal with....fast shipping, and answers questions even after they have your money (unlike some other companies) :laugh:
The kits are well made, and durable...I'm running the stage 1+ kit on a APR stg3 setup.
Overall, I would not hesitate with these kits from this company. Just my $.02
I got the FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel for the 02M trans and a stage 1+ clutch kit.
Total assembly weight is half that of the oem 02M setup.....feels great, grips great, holding down about 300hp. Only draw back...it's noisy. My tranny sounds like it has a bag of marbles bouncing around....it's the worst when the AC is on at a stop light. :laugh:
I get a lot of :sly: looks from people. :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I run a different brand 14lbs g60 flywheel and it's also quite loud, but NFN the clutchnet bits I'm running are working great and the prices are vastly lower compared to something like Southbend.

Bump bump for James.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

PM sent...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: steve05ram360*

IM Replied, Thanks for the order.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

what if I got the 16.5lbs steel wheel and the Fluid damper... not sure what it is exactly. Would that reduce chatter?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there any kind of holiday sale going? I'm going to buy a flywheel, clutch disc, and asst'd hardware within a few weeks but a little money saved would be nice


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*RE: l88m22vette*

Call when your ready, mention promo code:snowcool:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So close to ordering...so...close!! (damn bleed-me-dry holidays)


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

*About clutch kit*

James send you an email 
about prices regarding the cluth kit 

let me know it was:

the sach race presurre plate
and the billet flywheel you designed
How much for it without shipping
let me know thanks.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## cloors (Sep 27, 2007)

Sent a PM.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: cloors*

Never got it, what was your ?


----------



## Caal-Shto (Apr 4, 2010)

My actual flywheel is pretty much gone. I'm interested in a single mass flywheel, a stage 2 from southbend. 
The stock flywheel is 228mm, and the replacement kit is 240mm.
The question is: It will fit?
Passat 1.9 TDI BKC 5 spped transmision


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Caal-Shto*

Do you have your trans code?


----------



## Caal-Shto (Apr 4, 2010)

The gearbox code is HNV


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Let me look it up.


----------



## Caal-Shto (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok ,thanks

I've tryed to find the transmission code, but no luck so far. All i found is a list of gearboxes tied to a specific trany code, but i think is an old one, because HNV is not listed there. here is the link
http://www.zelek.com/diagram_charts/diagramlist.htm


----------



## Allnita (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm curious, what would you recommend as a good replacement for a 24V VR6, 6-speed (02M I believe it is)? Daily driver, no mods, driven by wife who thinks letting the clutch out as slow as possible while giving lots of throttle is right no matter how many times I tell her not to :banghead::banghead: 

Preferably something not too expensive with a good wear life due to aforementioned bad feet coordination...:laugh:

Edit: it's been slipping for a while so I assume damage and would need a whole kit.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Allnita*

Here is a single mass conversion with a steel billet flywheel. A 20 pound version will keep the clatter or rattle noise lower than the 16.5 version. Call If you want the 20 pound version.


$674.95
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=596&product_code=K7028702.FST240SBLFWVR6

Better sprung hub disc in this kit. $749.95
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/index.php?product=686&product_code=SACHS240.11521G214.FST240SBLFWVR6


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:

Highly recommend these clutches and even more so FourSeasonTuning!!!

I've got the stage 2 clutchnet clutch with the I believe it was the 16.5lb flywheel for the 6spd... and it makes a bit of noise, but meh I'm not concerned...it holds great with my k04 frankenturbo...

I couldn't recommend these guys enough! I've dealt with James a few times over there and he's very knowledgeable, professional, and always gets you what you need! Never had a bad experience and my stuff always gets shipped to me super quick!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'll probably be calling you guys up here pretty soon for some bigger rear rotors and the caliper carriers!!!

:heart:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I've Had My VR6 Clutch Kit Installed For Over A Year Now It's Been Great Thus Far :thumbup::thumbup: It Has Seen It's Fair Share Of Abuse


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

James was awesome. Had my Clutchnet set up out and delivered to me on the east coast in 2 days. After all the problems I've had with the build, he was the most pleasant experience out of them all!


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

hi, i have a 1,8t, 6speed 02m gearbox and 240mm clutch. 

i like to get a new flywheel and clutch, but i dont like it to have chatter like some say the single mass flywheel will make it to do. 

in the future my plan is to go with something like the gt2860rs turbo or similar. 

can you recommend a setup? 

and can you ship to europe?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=567&product_code=29081R18.43507G19.FST240SBLWF


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

website down? no workie when clicky.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Site is working now. 
www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

What set/kit do you recomend for a cheapskate with a 2002 mkiv jetta with a 1.8t and 5 speed, who might in the future get a frankenturbo putting out near to 300ish ft/lbs to the wheels?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Niagara_V_Dub*

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=716 

or with more of a budget and a steel billet FW. 

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=358


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

You have email


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i :heart: my vr6 clucth kit :thumbup: it's been holding strong 330whp for 2 years! It's hard to beat the value of this clutch :beer:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

It's a daily sale price, we don't do quarterly sales like others. We have free shipping (contiguous 48 states), great customer service and support. 

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> We have free shipping (contiguous 48 states), great customer service and support.
> 
> www.fourseasontuning.com


yes you do :beer:


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

02M 6-speed in my TT, puts down mid 200's right now to the wheels and almost 300tq. 

I already have a fidanza aluminum lwfw (chatters like a mofo but i like the revs), the spec 2 clutch i have is slipping, making noise... and did i mention me throw out bearing is almost completely worn? (ie i need this kit asap!) 

I plan on doing some rods and maybe getting more like 300-400awhp in the future, so i want something that will handle that, but be nice to drive still. 

i want something sprung, something that can handle launches. I have a wot box and do 5500rpm launches, i also do autox. 

prefer not to spend more then 700. more towards 500 would be nice. if possible. 

what would you recommend? 
clutchnet stage 2x? kevlar? fiber carbon? 6 puck or disc? so many options! 

would this one be overkill? it's a 6-puck so it'll rev nicer from the decreased weight correct?
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/index.php?product=553&product_code=29081R18.43707CR21.0A5141671

can that clutch disc be swapped out? i see the discs range from about 150-225, so doing the math i should be looking at around 600-625 for what i want.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: frostyflax17*

I prefer the organic sprung hub disc for daily driven and road coarse street cars.
Make sure you change the friction surface on your alloy flywheel.

As for 5500 rpm launches a 4 or 6 puck would be better, however these wear much faster and have a more harsh engagement.

Clutchnet stage 2
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=556&product_code=FST29081R18.43507G19.0A5141671

South Bend / DXD stage 2
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=736&product_code=K70287-HD-O


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah i was told about the friction surface. do i just get it machined or should i just get a completely new surface? (i see some of them are 2 piece replaceable surfaces)

the 2 you posted only handle 400 at the flywheel, i plan on exceeding then. I was looking for 350awhp. 

what's the life expectancy on the 6puck fiber carbon or kevlar? less then 60k you think? 

which is a smoother transition. i would think fiber carbon, seems like a softer compound. 

do you guys do package deals for people that want a big order? i was thinking about doing rods, rings, valve cover seal, rear main seal, and the necessary hardware as well. 

so this clutch after what i'm reading seems like it'll fit my needs...?
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/index.php?product=553&product_code=29081R18.43707CR21.0A5141671

instead of the 6-pick disc on that, would it be better to swap in this disc? (handle the power as well and last longer? Once again, fiber carbon or kevlar?
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=618&product_code=43607Y15

what about a full hub stg 3 disc?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: frostyflax17*

Hard to state the longevity clutch. Most clutch companies don't offer a warranty on race parts. Solid hubs discs can be provided at no additional cost.

The 500-700 budget you have will not provide you a stage 3 that uses sachs sport pressure plate (more suited for your power levels). IMO the stage 2 kits with 4 or 6 puck will not last and puck type disc should be inspected every season or more.

For you set up I would consider stage 3. For example south bend/dxd uses a sachs race engineered pressure plate, this is far different than the stage 2 pressure plates. These kits raise the torque levels another 70-100 above the stage 2 kits.



*$899.95 SBC/DXD Stage 3 Daily Kit* 240MM Organic Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 470 Torque.








02M SBC/DXD Stage 3 Daily Kit



*$949.95 SBC/DXD Stage 3 Endurance Kit TZ* 240MM Kevlar Sprung hub Clutch disc, Sachs sport pressure plate & OE release bearing.Rated @ 485 Torque.








02M SBC/DXD Stage 3 TZ Endurance Kit

*$949.95 SBC Stage 3 Endurance OFE * 240MM OFE Clutch disc, Sachs Sport pressure plate & OE release bearing. Rated @ 500 Torque.








SBC 02M Stage 3 OFE KIT


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

hm, that's strange, i thought clutchnets red pressure plate was there high performance pressure plate. 
http://clutchnet.com/clutches?page=...uct_id=15862&flypage=flypage.pbv.v2.tpl&pop=0 


can you guys get the yellow pressure plate? rated at 517 tq 
http://clutchnet.com/clutches?page=....pbv.v2.tpl&product_id=13891&category_id=6513 


alongside this clutch disc; rated to go with the yellow pressure plate 
http://clutchnet.com/clutches?page=....pbv.v2.tpl&product_id=35573&category_id=8437 

i can't see spending $950 ($400 more) for only 470 tq which is only 50tq over the clutchnet stg 2x


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: frostyflax17*

The clutchnet red 2x and the yellow pressure plates are the same. These are stock pressure plates that are modified ( heat treated fingers and larger rivit's). Compare the clutchnet to stage 2 in the southbend / DXD line. 

I would not push a stage 2 pressure plate past the 400-450 flywheel torque that sbc states their max was.For example 350-450 TQ will produce a fair amount of heat so Instead 
of being at the max of the stage 2 kit with a twin composite disc (faster wear) It would be better to use the stage 3 pressure plate and the organic disc as the car is street driven. 
This will hold the torque and the organic disc will have the longest life. Or A stage 3 pressure plate with a 4 or 6 puck design if you launch at 5500. 

The sachs race engineered pressure plate in the stage 3 kits is far different than the modified oem one in any of the stage 2 kits. Thicker friction surface also a higher ductile iron. Thicker reinforced diaphragm and fingers. Larger rivits and overall beefier plate.


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> The clutchnet red 2x and the yellow pressure plates are the same. These are stock pressure plates that are modified ( heat treated fingers and larger rivit's). Compare the clutchnet to stage 2 in the southbend / DXD line.
> 
> I would not push a stage 2 pressure plate past the 400-450 flywheel torque that sbc states their max was.For example 350-450 TQ will produce a fair amount of heat so Instead
> of being at the max of the stage 2 kit with a twin composite disc (faster wear) It would be better to use the stage 3 pressure plate and the organic disc as the car is street driven.
> ...


 
the pictures look different on them at least the fingers do (yellow vs red 2x) 

how about the clutchnet red pressure plate? that supposedly handles 600+tq? 

and from what i have read, the fiber carbon pressure plate is good for launches and says it has good life. 

when you say that it has a short life, do you mean it won't last 20k? or what? I don't want the organic because it won't be able to handle the launches, and i don't want the 6-puck because daily driving would be horrendous. 

why is the rating on the yellow 517 tq but it can't handle my power goals of max of 400whp? i'm doubting i'll get that high, maybe 350, gtx28 series and ethanol.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: frostyflax17*

Clutchnet is not using real 02M images, I am. 

The red 2x or yellow 2x means 2200 pound clamp force these are all single diaphragm just like the OEM pressure plate and the sachs race engineered one. 

Clutchnet Red 2x or Yellow 2x would be very similar torque wise to South Bend DXD. 










400 Torque Organic Disc 
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=556&product_code=FST29081R18.43507G19.0A5141671 

425 Torque with Kevlar Disc 
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=684&product_code=43707Y27.29081R18.21FST240SBLWF 


425-450 Fiber carbon/ organic Disc ( twin sided like the OFE from SBC ) 
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=683&product_code=43607Y15.29081R18.21FST240SBLWF 

Also you gave me a HP figure, I need a torque figure from you. 

Can you please call or IM me a tel # and a good time to call. The last two kits are not on the site w/o a FW, however they can be sold for $120.00 additional as these disc's cost more than the organic as listed above.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

well since I wont use ECS, and MJM screwed me the one time I used them, Maybe I will just have to order my clutch through 4seasons.

What would u recommend for stg 2 chipped car stock turbo? I was thinking the $320 kit with single mass fw.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> well since I wont use ECS, and MJM screwed me the one time I used them, Maybe I will just have to order my clutch through 4seasons.
> 
> What would u recommend for stg 2 chipped car stock turbo? I was thinking the $320 kit with single mass fw.


i have been running the standard vr6 clutch kit ur talking about since 2010 on the big turbo. it's an awesome kit, feels great and still hasn't slipped once yet to this day. i beat on it a lot too


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

well I drive like a granny most of the time. so I think it will do good. 

I had the same kit on my old mk3 2.0 T with a o2a conversion and 14psi t3 .60 no problems and I beat on that pretty good.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Slimjimmn*

Sachs VR6 kit with cast single mass flywheel $324.95 shipped with alignment tool.

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=716&product_code=K7003802F


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

Sachs kit to go with with a solid fidanza flywheel? 1.8t stage 1ish... Don't plan on going any further?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

ExtremeVR6 said:


> Sachs kit to go with with a solid fidanza flywheel? 1.8t stage 1ish... Don't plan on going any further?


 What is the year, make and model of your vehicle?


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> What is the year, make and model of your vehicle?


 1998 Audi a4 1.8tqm


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: ExtremeVR6*

The stock Sachs kit has a un-sprung disc for the oem dual mass flywheel, it will still work with a single mass flywheel. 
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=58&product_code=K7020501 

South Bend stage 2 daily ( sprung hub organic disc for single mass flywheel) 
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=661&product_code=K70205-HD-O


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

2000 audi tt 180 quattro. need a new clutch. have a fidenza 13 pond flywheel with the replacable insert. looking for a nice git that will hold right around 400wtq..... prefer somthing long life like a full disk or somthing i drive this on the street and drive it hard.. may launch with it too.... thanks


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped*



FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Sachs VR6 kit with cast single mass flywheel $324.95 shipped with alignment tool.
> 
> http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=716&product_code=K7003802F


Do you have this kit with 20lb flywheel?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

IM sent with additional information.


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> IM sent with additional information.


thank you for fast shipping :wave:


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

*Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped*

Holy crap! Unbelievable shipping!
Ordered Friday after 5pm got it Monday 230pm. 

Big thanks!












Sent from iPhone 5.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BRES said:


> Holy crap! Unbelievable shipping!
> Ordered Friday after 5pm got it Monday 230pm.
> 
> Big thanks!
> ...


:beer: Four Seasons FTMFW


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I like vag:beer:

anywho, do the rear main seal kits you sell come with the lame oem paper style sealing lip or are they they rubber style with oil control spring?
opcorn:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

We have both the OE teflon rear main seals and also offer a superior early style rear main seal.

The early style uses a fiber gasket to mate the frame to the block, also uses a replaceable spring rubber rear main seal from Germany.


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

free shipping to Canada as well???


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

[DubSTeR]01 said:


> free shipping to Canada as well???


Contiguous 48 States only.

Please contact us for a freight quote with full value insurance.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ordered a sachs race PP and FST billet steel flywheel for my 2002 Audi TTq. WIll be using the clutchnet sprung hub organic disk.

Was a pleasure buying it from you guys. The sachs race PP looks beefy as hell. Cant wait to see how it drives.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Got it installed and a night and day difference. My dual mass flywheel was literally broken and machining into the transmission case. Luckily not to bad. 

The pedal is stiffer, but not really bad at all. Slightly stiffer than stock. The broken flywheel was making the whole car vibrate. All gone now. I dont hear ANY chatter. 

Thanks guys, if only I could have gotten a place to install it for less money....ugh....


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Please tell what what different stage 3 options you offer for us 02m, 6 speed guys, that utilize the stock, dual mass flywheel, thank you! Looking at roughly 350-400HP and tork


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

jagt21VR6 said:


> Please tell what what different stage 3 options you offer for us 02m, 6 speed guys, that utilize the stock, dual mass flywheel, thank you! Looking at roughly 350-400HP and tork


Call the shop, speak with James. He will tell you what options he has.


----------



## Zowexx (Sep 23, 2013)

Need clutch and flywheel for a audi a3 8l 1.8 ts quattro 02m gearbox 240mm clutch able to handle 600 nm


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

You've exceeded the torque limit of our clutch kits, so that puts you into a Sach Race Engineered pressure plate and disc, plus our single mass flywheel.

Send us an email to our shop for more details, plus information on how to purchase. 

[email protected]


----------



## Marky-1990 (Oct 17, 2013)

How long would a stage 2 clutch and flywheel take to get to Ireland? Thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

When paid by International Bank Wire transfer, it would be there within 6 - 10 business days. USPS does not guarantee the days in transit.
This excludes weekends and holidays, inclement weather or disruptions beyond our control (labor or customs hold, here in the US or Ireland).

Email us when ready to order.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the billet flywheel and Clutchnet Stg2 setup!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you!

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Sale Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped*


----------



## 180sx (May 6, 2012)

*international shipping?*

Hi, can you do international shipping?

Thank you


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

What is considered as the best clutch kit for 02j 5 speed gearboxes with a G60 flywheel and Vr6 clucthc kit ,for a Big Turbo setup arround 500Hp crank?

As you all know over 7000 rpm its difficult to shift + you get a lot of grinding.

Most of the 6 puck kits will grind and wont help shifting over 7000rpm.

Are full face kits better ?

What is your experience?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

brwmogazos said:


> What is considered as the best clutch kit for 02j 5 speed gearboxes with a G60 flywheel and Vr6 clucthc kit ,for a Big Turbo setup arround 500Hp crank?
> 
> As you all know over 7000 rpm its difficult to shift + you get a lot of grinding.
> 
> ...



What is the torque you are at?


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

I expect arround 55 wheel KG-M or arround 60 KGM at the crank...arround that area, maybe little bit less

Consider the above numbers a little bit optimistic or as Max numbers


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

brwmogazos said:


> I expect arround 55 wheel KG-M or arround 60 KGM at the crank...arround that area, maybe little bit less
> 
> Consider the above numbers a little bit optimistic or as Max numbers




Any proposals on what would suit for my setup?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup: i may pick up an o2m clutch from you soon


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> :thumbup: i may pick up an o2m clutch from you soon


Myself and Groggory have the same kit (ClutchNet Stage2). I love it. I've had it for a few years and still feels great.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

brwmogazos said:


> Any proposals on what would suit for my setup?


From your Youtube videos I see you have used the FX300 and Clutchnet kits.

If you are grinding at 7K consider rebuilding your trans with an APTuning 02J gear kit. 

Most gear kits will use the larger 02A synchros and higher spec materials for the gears and shaft.

We do not supply APTuning products, you'll need to source it or find a similar product from Europe such as SQS or Drenth etc 


After you rebuild your trans to take the abuse, I would recommend a Sachs Race Engineered Clutch kit.
I'm waiting for pricing, my sales rep will contact me but did say it will take time to get a quote.

Sachs rep should be back in his office by the 25th. Hopefully I get an answer that day or the next.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*240MM 1.8T Passat & A4 kits added*

*Updated Pricing on B5 B6 1.8T 240mm Clutch kits and Steel Billet Flywheels.*


<b>$799.95 Clutchmasters FX100 Clutch Kit W/ FST Steel Billet Flywheel (20 pound)</b> Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.<br>







<br><A HREF="http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=1112" TARGET="_blank">FX100 kit<b><br><p></A></b>

<b>$874.95 Clutchmasters FX350 Clutch Kit W/ FST Steel Billet Flywheel (20 pound)</b> Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Kevlar/Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.<br>







<br><A HREF="http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=1111" TARGET="_blank">FX350 kit<b><br><p></A></b>

More kits coming soon.

*Flywheel*

<b>FST Steel Billet Flywheel $349.95</b> Single Mass steel billet Flywheel. 20 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts.<br><IMG SRC="http://fourseasontuning.com/parts/240-1.8TLl.jpg" BORDER="0"><br><A HREF="http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=1110" TARGET="_blank"> FST STEEL BILLET 1.8T L/W Flywheel</A><p><br><b>


*Kits W/O flywheel*

<b>$449.95 Clutchmasters FX100 Clutch Kit</b> Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.<br>







<br><A HREF="http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=1106" TARGET="_blank">FX100 kit<b><br><p></A></b>

<b>$525 Clutchmasters FX350 Clutch Kit</b> Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Kevlar/Organic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.<br>







<br><A HREF="http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=1109" TARGET="_blank">FX350 kit<b><br><p></A></b>

<b>$525 Clutchmasters FX400 6 Puck Clutch Kit</b> Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Ceramic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.<br>







<br><A HREF="http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=1108" TARGET="_blank">FX400 kit<b><br><p></A></b>

<b>$525 Clutchmasters FX400 8 Puck Clutch Kit</b> Heavy-Duty reinforced pressure plate, Ceramic Sprung Hub Disc, Sachs release bearing.<br>







<br><A HREF="http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=1107" TARGET="_blank">FX400 kit<b><br><p></A></b>


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you.

I guess i should then upgrade to the 02m as theres no way the 02j can last...

One last thing.

Do you normally use ARP bolts for the custom flywheel kits or even the clutch kits for the oem flywheels and over what HP levels?

I had my oem flywheel upgraded to the G60, and i used new oem bolts. Would i need to replace them with ARP for when i upgrade to the GTX2867R turbocharger? ~500ps


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

brwmogazos said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I guess i should then upgrade to the 02m as theres no way the 02j can last...
> 
> ...



You'll want to upgrade the 02M too, there are known issues with the original brass clutch forks.
You can find steel replacement forks but make sure they are 02M specific, most kits are just modified DSG forks.

Once you have the 02M trans apart, you'll want to have its diff replaced, and make sure to shim the trans especially the main shaft for single mass flywheel use.
Depending on the 02M trans you get, you should address the issue of the spinning bearing race on the main shaft. This issue was corrected in the 02Q version, but to save the 02m will require modifications.
It's a simple job for a machinist to do, search the web for an explanation on the fix.

With the 02M trans you'll need 02M specific axles, 02M starter and a 02M flywheel.
Your shifter cable ends will need to be swapped for the 02M version (easy to do).

ARP hardware should be used for your power levels.
Our pressure plate hardware is just commercially available grade 12.9 bolts.
Our flywheel hardware is OEM or Genuine VW/AUDI, easy to source from us or in your country should you need replacements.
APR flywheel bolts are available by special order.


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> You'll want to upgrade the 02M too, there are known issues with the original brass clutch forks.
> You can find steel replacement forks but make sure they are 02M specific, most kits are just modified DSG forks.
> 
> Once you have the 02M trans apart, you'll want to have its diff replaced, and make sure to shim the trans especially the main shaft for single mass flywheel use.
> ...




Thank you!

Will keep that in mind when the time for the upgrade comes.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://magnusmotorsports.com/products/transmissions/launch-control-device/

That launch control device seems like it would be right up the alley of many of your customers.

I never hesitate to recommend four season tuning for all your transmission questions and needs. You guys know what's going on!


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Humb1e (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome customer service. Just ordered my stage 1+ 02m kit!


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

NICE to see clutchnet being used. i have used them for over 15 years and they know there clutches!! :beer:


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## DonPistachio (May 27, 2015)

*Any ideas on shipping to Oshawa, ontario*

Could you tell me roughly how much it would be for a clutch to be shipped to Oshawa with brokerage fees..etc, I have never ordered parts from the US.

Thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

DonPistachio said:


> Could you tell me roughly how much it would be for a clutch to be shipped to Oshawa with brokerage fees..etc, I have never ordered parts from the US.
> 
> Thanks


What clutch are you looking for? Also, to Oshawa, we'll ship USPS International so there won't be any brokerage fees but you'll have to cover whatever VAT is imposed. Let us know!


----------



## DumBeezy (Feb 10, 2013)

What clutch to get? I'm all stock and I'll be stage 2 within a couple of weeks then I'll be getting an exhaust and dv valve. My hp goal is mid 300s. :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mid 300's on a stage 2? I think you are kidding yourself.


----------



## DumBeezy (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry, should've been more specific. Eventually I will be going stage 3, for now I just want a clutch kit that can handle stage 2 with full bolt ons and be able to handle stage 3 in the future. Also another question at what weight do SMFs start chattering or do other factors come into play?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

BIG SHOUT OUT to Oleg at clutchnet. I had some issues with my Stage 4. Well on fourseason its a stage 3 but per clutchnet.com its a 4. Anyhow he warrantied it out and got me back up and running. He was a little hard to get a hold of, but when i did, he was extremely helpful and nice. 

Pretty sure this is the kit i have:
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/344...-02-04-18t-w-6sp-audi-tt-mk1.html?mfg_id=1030


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: for these guys. Great sales and even better support. 
Very happy client.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## jgnlz87 (May 26, 2016)

MK5 Jetta 2.5L Clutch Kit W/ Flywheel. Difference between steel and aluminum flywheels? 

Looking for a clutch that can handle a future Turbo Build estimated to make 400lbs torque. Not too harsh or chattery, if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: jgnlz87*

The weight is the main difference. Along with better throttle response and a more durable clutch kit. A stage 2 should be good, it is being used on my corrado that makes 365 WTQ. 


OEM 2.5 Dual Mass Flywheel W/ Ring Gear 22.7 LBS
OEM Clutch Disc & Pressure Plate 10.1 LBS
Total Weight 32.8 LBS

FST Alloy Single Mass Flywheel/ Ring Gear 10.0 LBS
Sachs VR6 Clutch Disc & Pressure Plate 13.1 LBS
Total Weight 23.1 LBS

Total Overall Weight Reduction 9.7 LBS

By using a heavier Clutch Disc & Pressure Plate this will add 3 more
pounds to the Alloy flywheel (as compared to the OEM 2.5 Clutch Disc &
Pressure Plate ) making it feel like a 13 pound flywheel. This overall
weight reduction is 9.7 pounds. 










FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Alloy Flywheel W/ Clutchnet Stage 2 VR6 Clutch Kit $749.95 Shipped Ground 

FST 228MM L/W Single Mass Steel Billet Flywheel W/ Clutchnet Stage 2 VR6 Clutch Kit $679.95 Shipped Ground


----------



## jgnlz87 (May 26, 2016)

Does the aluminum flywheel chatter more than the steel? And from what I understand you can rev quicker with the Aluminum but you also loose some low end torque? Is that true? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

jgnlz87 said:


> Does the aluminum flywheel chatter more than the steel? And from what I understand you can rev quicker with the Aluminum but you also loose some low end torque? Is that true?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which flywheel of which weight are you referring to? I have a 22 lb aluminum flywheel that has no chatter. I have had the 14 lb G60 flywheel in the past and it had minor chatter. I know people with the 10 lb aluminum flywheel and it chattered a ton. Chatter is mostly a matter of how much the flywheel weighs and less on materials. Same goes for rev happiness. Flywheels don't gain or lose torque. However, they do give the engine more momentum...more momentum makes for easier driveability. Less momentum means a more rev happy, sportier feel.


----------



## jgnlz87 (May 26, 2016)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> The weight is the main difference. Along with better throttle response and a more durable clutch kit. A stage 2 should be good, it is being used on my corrado that makes 365 WTQ.
> 
> 
> OEM 2.5 Dual Mass Flywheel W/ Ring Gear 22.7 LBS
> ...


Thank you! Any upcoming sales? Or Is that already a sale price??? I really need a new clutch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgnlz87 (May 26, 2016)

*Sale Sachs &amp; Clutchnet Clutch kits W/ flywheel From $299.95 Shipped*



groggory said:


> Which flywheel of which weight are you referring to? I have a 22 lb aluminum flywheel that has no chatter. I have had the 14 lb G60 flywheel in the past and it had minor chatter. I know people with the 10 lb aluminum flywheel and it chattered a ton. Chatter is mostly a matter of how much the flywheel weighs and less on materials. Same goes for rev happiness. Flywheels don't gain or lose torque. However, they do give the engine more momentum...more momentum makes for easier driveability. Less momentum means a more rev happy, sportier feel.


I wasn't referring to any flywheel weight in particular, just in general. I have been researching the differences between the two for quite some time with the general consensus equivalent to what you have shared. Although, one person on a different forum claimed a loss of torque from an aluminum flywheel in particular, in which I found somewhat odd. I've learned the aluminum is less dense than forged steel obviously and thus as a result transfers less vibration. Honestly, anything is better than this crappy dual mass flywheel that is about to fail. Just want to make the right choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

jgnlz87 said:


> I wasn't referring to any flywheel weight in particular, just in general. I have been researching the differences between the two for quite some time with the general consensus equivalent to what you have shared. Although, one person on a different forum claimed a loss of torque from an aluminum flywheel in particular, in which I found somewhat odd. I've learned the aluminum is less dense than forged steel obviously and thus as a result transfers less vibration. Honestly, anything is better than this crappy dual mass flywheel that is about to fail. Just want to make the right choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, there's nothing wrong with the OEM dual mass flywheel. It got you this far. A new one of them wouldn't be a bad choice either. There's a company that does performance versions of the dual mass flywheel too if you need more power handling.


----------



## jgnlz87 (May 26, 2016)

Any labor day specials? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Any labor day specials?*

Sorry for the late replay, but not this year.


----------



## jgnlz87 (May 26, 2016)

Any upcoming black Friday holiday deals in the works? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

4th clutchnet clutch, im done with them.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

